# Cedar plug daisy chain?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ill try to keep this simple. 

Single cedar plug?

2 cedars and a rigged trailer (3 total)?

3 cedars and a rigged trailer (4 total)?

3-4 squid skirts (4") and a rigged cedar plug trailer?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I've pulled three wooden dowels for years and caught fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Definitely 4 plugs. Its like a mini bowling pin chain


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I did a chain a while back with 4 mylures small jets and a cedar behind it , it did well but not any better than plain ole cedars.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Low Profile; I made and sold cedar plug daisy chains, they were fish catchers for sure. Albacore, yellowfin, yellowtail, and other all fell to them. I used three plugs up front of the 3" size and a 7" inch chaser (you use 7" up front and a 12" out back)...they worked great. There in the Gulf I might either step up the size of the mono or put that on a cable or a wire... There a number of combination in sizes, colors and material, but those chains will get you bit.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

fishmagician said:


> Low Profile; I made and sold cedar plug daisy chains, they were fish catchers for sure. Albacore, yellowfin, yellowtail, and other all fell to them. I used three plugs up front of the 3" size and a 7" inch chaser (you use 7" up front and a 12" out back)...they worked great. There in the Gulf I might either step up the size of the mono or put that on a cable or a wire... There a number of combination in sizes, colors and material, but those chains will get you bit.


I'm actually in the pacific and targeting schoolie yft and bluefin. Maybe get one up to 75/80lb but most in the 15-40lb range. 

Did you rig them on one single leader or give each plug it's own offshoot from the main leader? 

I'll be rigging with 200lb mono, maybe floro if I feel the need.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I rigged mine inline with 200lb mono..

I have also used the Aluminum Cedar Plugs by themselves great success and caught 5 Wahoo and 3 YFT the same day on a pink aluminum plug.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I rigged mine inline with 200lb mono..
> 
> I have also used the Aluminum Cedar Plugs by themselves great success and caught 5 Wahoo and 3 YFT the same day on a pink aluminum plug.


What size plug and wear are you pulling it in your spread assuming on the shot gun???


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

cody&ryand said:


> What size plug and wear are you pulling it in your spread assuming on the shot gun???[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yes it was on the "way" back center line. It's the machined plugs I bought on The Hull Truth forum about 3 years ago. I think they are 6" plugs.
> ...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen them on tht thanks for the tip


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

When I rigged the cedar plug daisy chains I used one long line. In the very rear of the chain body (last plug) I put in a ballbearing swivel, that allowed me to change the chase bait to any other chase, cedar plug that I wanted. When running 'em I placed the chase bait about 25 to 30 inches behind the main body. When rigging them together I used 130 to 150 mono (may change that if I was in the gulf). I generally threaded the line through the top, as trying thread it the other way (up the back) is a pain, that's the first one in the chain. I used a single crimp or a crior firstmp and a bead to set it in place then measure three to four body lengths for the number two and so on. Then I'd do my loop and the ball bearing swivel. The top lop you can do last. You want to leave yourself maybe a foot of mono ahead of the first bait to crimp in your loop with chaff gear. That helps keeping in the water. I ran them from every position on the boat, and the tuna would jump them regardless. If you need more just PM to me, I'll try to help.


----------

